# Looking to buy a power cage



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In looking to upgrade my home gym by getting rid of my squat stands and getting a power cage.

Trouble is the ceiling is quite low, I've looked at this one:










Which is a body max cf375 from powerhouse fitness and it's 6 foot 11 high, even this may be too high, I need to measure up my shed tomorrow.

So does anyone know of a power cage that is shorter than your average?

From memory I'm guessing it's around 6'8 but I'll check for definite tomorrow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The roof slopes, so from about 7 foot to 6'10.

Might be able to squeeze it in if the measurements of the cage are exact


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

faultline said:


> The roof slopes, so from about 7 foot to 6'10.
> 
> Might be able to squeeze it in if the measurements of the cage are exact


You looked at the cf415 I think it's called?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No, I'll look into that, is it shorter than normal ones?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

my CF475 fits into a normal height room, roughly 7ft 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/175917-my-home-gym.html

some pics to give you an idea here


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Probably a couple of inches to high, could it be cut down at all?

And just drill new bolt holes?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

aye, you could cut the 4 verticals down a bit if you liked, new holes for the bolts would be needed as you said however


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Would this affect the lat pulldown at all by looking at your one?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

aye more than likely...


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

`your bar will be 7 ft and then you need room to get the weights on


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> In looking to upgrade my home gym by getting rid of my squat stands and getting a power cage.
> 
> Trouble is the ceiling is quite low, I've looked at this one:
> 
> ...


Avoid ph. Shocking. Don't deliver things etc etc. Good gear but terrible service


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Gym-pig said:


> `your bar will be 7 ft and then you need room to get the weights on


yea? its height he's on about not width lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Avoid ph. Shocking. Don't deliver things etc etc. Good gear but terrible service


exactly what he said.

ordered all my gear from PHF, first order went smooth, ordered 100kg in 25kg plates on Dec 26th, arrived Jan 12th...wrong...sent 2x25 and 2x20....8-10 calls later and several emails, its only being sorted out now, still not had the courier pick up the 20s to send back, hoping itll be tomorrow.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Avoid ph. Shocking. Don't deliver things etc etc. Good gear but terrible service


exactly what he said.

ordered all my gear from PHF, first order went smooth, ordered 100kg in 25kg plates on Dec 26th, arrived Jan 12th...wrong...sent 2x25 and 2x20....8-10 calls later and several emails, its only being sorted out now, still not had the courier pick up the 20s to send back, hoping itll be tomorrow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok think I've found a winner, room is higher at the back and slopes down so this should do nicely, 1 catch, all yous saying avoid ph, there the only site that sells it!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Ok think I've found a winner, room is higher at the back and slopes down so this should do nicely, 1 catch, all yous saying avoid ph, there the only site that sells it!


He's fcuked then. Never touch them again. Cnuts


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

You will get it delivered, no problems there...but be warned it'll take weeks and more than likely be fcuking wrong.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There has been quite a few complaints about PH so no doubt that they can be iffy with delivery. Having said that, I bought a load of stuff from them a year or so back and all came quickly and as ordered. I managed to negotiate a fair bit of free stuff as well via phone when ordering...


----------

